# Openshaw: Why bother?



## brahaminda (May 4, 2006)

I mean, why?
Its like Oldham, but not as good
Pave the lot over in a 12 lane superhighway, thats what I say


----------



## sorearm (May 5, 2006)

better still, drop a small nuclear device on it?????


----------



## brahaminda (May 5, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> better still, drop a small nuclear device on it?????




Yeah just give me time to pack me stuff and GtFO....


----------



## chio (May 5, 2006)

if, as your tagline says, you want falafel, try that place on the main road in lev, it rocks


----------



## brahaminda (May 5, 2006)

Wassit called?
And what time does it shut?


----------

